# is there a bra-free tribe?



## ursusarctos

I don't wear a bra. I find them uncomfortable, unneccessary and unhealthy. Anyone else?


----------



## itsrtimedownhere

me!

i haven't worn one in 3 years.


----------



## Milkymommi

I'm a no bra girl!!!! I do tend to wear an under tank though to keep the girls from flopping wildly into other peoples faces







I looooove it. I wish I had rejected bra wearing sooner in my life. I was always aware that it was unhealthy, but was in the habit kwim? I also think that it was part of self discovery for me in helping to teach me not to care how other see me. I would never go back.


----------



## Sihaya

Me too!

I stopped wearing one about 3-4 years ago when I read how much they increase the risk of cancer. I wear tanks with the built-ins in them, but they can hardly be called bras


----------



## Milkymommi

Yeah, those are what I wear most of the time too... def NOT a bra







not at all.


----------



## itsrtimedownhere

i wore a tank with a shelf bra for ONE DAY and got a plugged duct. ugh.


----------



## ursusarctos

Yay!








I too stopped wearing a bra (a year and a half ago) after learning how it seems to be related to breast cancer (the info on brafree.org is what convinced me).
I had a long and complicated relationship with bras before that. At 9 my breasts started getting ready to grow, and I was anxious to grow into a woman physically, couldn't wait to get my period, etc. so I asked for some training bras and my mom got them for me even though I really didn't need them. After a while I forgot about them until I got to be about 11 and I really started to get breasts. At this point my mom started making me wear a bra when we went out, which I resisted because they were uncomfortable and I felt like they were unnecessary since my boobs were so small anyway. But I didn't think that much about them until I was around 13 and I realized that I could get beautiful, lacy bras from the real bra section and I started to like them. At the same time though I was experiencing my rebellious teenage years and would sometimes not wear them, which resulted in fights with my mother. My parents seemed to have the idea that not wearing a bra outside was basically an open invitation to every man around. Which bothered me very much, to say the least. When I got to 17, they stopped caring so much whether or not I wore a bra, which resulted in me having much less problem with wearing them. When I moved to a foreign country at 18, I wore them more or less all the time as I felt insecure and I was afraid of attracting attention in any way. This also went with a period when I was on the pill, drinking a lot, and generally being willfully unconscious about my lifestyle. I told myself I was wearing bras because my breasts felt uncomfortable without them since they had grown








Anyway, after a few years I started to become more conscious about my lifestyle in general, and happened across brafree.org, after which I realized that the only reason I was wearing bras was because I was afraid of social disapproval and that it simply wasn't worth sacrificing my health and comfort for. It's perfectly possible to dress nicely and appropriately and not wear a bra, and there was just no reason to go on abusing my breasts anymore. Milkymommi, I feel like that too, it was definitely a part of my own growth process.
So I stopped wearing bras altogether and nobody has ever commented except my mom







who seems to think I do it to get attention








I also generally wear a tank top or spaghetti strap under my shirt, or a sports bra when I exercise. I have found that my style has changed naturally after I stopped bra wearing. I have very few low-cut or tight shirts anymore. I now prefer looser, less revealing clothing or sweaters in the winter, and I feel ironically much less exposed in general and more secure in my appearance. My breasts have ceased to be the focus of my appearance, and in a way less a part of my identity. I feel more self-contained and self-integrated than I ever did wearing a bra - which, after all, are usually designed to emphasize just as much as to hide. I feel honest with myself.


----------



## FondestBianca

Just let me say that I NEVER could have imagined I'd fall into this group... EVER!!

I have rather large breasts for my frame and have always had a deep seeded shame and almost hatred for them. I HATE any public attention on them, don't wear low cut shirts, and have terrible posture because I've never felt comfortable just sticking them out there. Bras that fit and are comfortable are soooooo very hard to find, especially in my size (small band size, large cup size). I don't like clothing I have to fidget with and bras have always seemed to fight with me on that. I thought that since I was a large cup size there was no way to go bra free and I was going to be stuck in them forever and uncomfortable. I tried every cut, shape, and style you could think of.... nothing fit. Most of the time I'd actually end up wearing 2 bras at once just to get the job done. No way I could go without right?

Wrong!

When I was preg with ds none of my previous-sort-of-fitting bras came close to containing me and I was beyond broke. So I went to Wal Mart and bought the cheapest set of 3 sports bras. They can't possible be called sports bras. They have no cup contouring, no seams anywhere, and are pretty much just a rectangular shaped thin piece of fabric with tiny little shoulder straps. Basically it's more like a fitted tank top that ends just below the breasts. I thought that once ds was born and BFing was more regulated I'd find some bras that fit. Well, money was never there and I liked the ease of BFing with these thin excuse for bras. Just lift it up and I'm ready to go. They also manage to keep my breasts in a more comfortable position than traditional bras ever did. This also seems to draw less attention from onlookers which I love.

So now ds is 10 months old and I have no intention of buying any bras.... EVER. I wear tanks with chinsey shelf bras and these cheapo glorified sports bras that are really no more than a cropped tank with elastic around the bottom. It's so wonderful and I feel oddly liberated. I don't feel like I'm trying to control my body but rather live with it as my equal. I'm finding that I'm also disliking them less and feeling more comfortable pushing my shoulders back and standing up straight in public.

I never thought I'd be here... but, here I am!!


----------



## ursusarctos

What a great story, FondestBianca!!!


----------



## svmaine

Well one of the few good influences my mother had over me was the ridiculousness of bras







. She never wore one, we both don't have much to hold up anyways







. The first time I wore one on a regular basis was when I was in my 30s and pregnant because my nipples were so sensitive. And three pregnancies later they are a little bigger and flop alot more so I do wear a bra at work but the second I get home off it goes, much to the dismay of my MIL. She also thinks I don't wear one or shave my legs because I'm being rebellious, BS, grow up and get over it, it's COMFORTABLE!! She also says the only reason she ever started to shave her legs is because she thought it looked more attractive with pantyhose, "it was nothing to do with society", yeah right and I've got a bridge to sell her, but that's another story







.

Sarah


----------



## happyhats

hee, this is totally my tribe. I haven't regularly worn a bra since I was twenty or twenty one. It felt odd at first, but now it's just how I am. I will wear one occasionally if I am having sore breast issues (pms, pregnancy, etc) but other than that I have no need. I MAY use one for the gym, but since we just decided to start going I can't say yet. I don't use it to excercise at home.


----------



## littlebird

Hi! I stopped wearing a bra the first time I became pregnant. What I had stopped fitting and I just didn't consider getting more. My mother says I never seemed to like them and she would bring them home for me to try. Anyway, that was 13 years ago. I've tried them occasionally, but they feel so constricting.

My current challenge is my nearly 13 year old daughter. She doesn't want to wear a bra either, which is bringing me to revisit just what my philosophy is. I figure she at least has to learn to wear shirts that aren't revealing, then. She's expressed interest in vests which sound like a good idea.

My mother thinks it is awful to be "hanging out there like that" and says that it is like going around naked. She was starting to get to me but then we went to a family wedding and I saw my aunts and others going around in super low cut dresses and I thought, "what the heck!" How can she criticize me when so many people are going around now totally letting their boobs hang out?!

Leslie


----------



## Kino

Bra-free here too! And yes my mother hates it as well


----------



## ursusarctos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlebird* 
we went to a family wedding and I saw my aunts and others going around in super low cut dresses and I thought, "what the heck!" How can she criticize me when so many people are going around now totally letting their boobs hang out?!









I totally don't understand how it was always ok for me to go around in low cut or tight fitting shirts with cleavage, straps showing, etc. but a loose shirt with no bra is somehow inappropriate


----------



## svmaine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ursusarctos* 























I totally don't understand how it was always ok for me to go around in low cut or tight fitting shirts with cleavage, straps showing, etc. but a loose shirt with no bra is somehow inappropriate









It's the nips







!!! My MIL can't stand anyone going braless and to her the offensive part or parts







are that when you go braless your nipples might show,OMG how embarrassing







, NOT! I think showing tons of cleavage is alot more eye catching than a nipple thru fabric.


----------



## ursusarctos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *svmaine* 
I think showing tons of cleavage is alot more eye catching than a nipple thru fabric.

ITA!!! Teenagers in tiny shirts are way more sexual and exhibitionist than me with my loose peasant shirt with no bra (I know, I used to be one of those teenagers







). Not that I try to show nipple (I usually wear an undershirt unless it's really hot), but if one peeps through I really don't feel ashamed - and I don't care if people look. Let them, it's their trip, and anyway there needs to be more non-sexual nippleage going on, then maybe people wouldn't be so amazed when they see them!


----------



## FischK

Count me in. Haven't wore a bra for most of my life. Never sounded like a pleasant idea. As a matter of fact, I bought my first bra while I was still pregnant, because I anticipated the need for nursing pads after the baby was born. However, I did not need any nursing pads, and the bras make my nipples sore and lead to clogged ducts. Only wear nursing gear when I'm seeing my ILs and anticipate NIP.

I often wear a tank top under my clothes when I go to work because I work with college students and I don't want to embarrass them. I used to wear mostly loose shirts, but I've recently become more interested in wearing tighter shirts because they're more easily layered (and maternity clothes made me long for a change).


----------



## Inci

Yeah, my tribe, too!
I can't remember the last time I wore a bra. It must have been at least a decade ago; I certainly haven't even owned a bra in years! I frequently wear tank tops underneath, or those shelf-bra camisoles.
My boobs feel happy and free.


----------



## gagin37

I am mostly bra free! My situation is really similar to FondestBianca. I wear really thin tank style night nursing bras if I have to go out, and am bra free all together at home. I have 1 lowly soft cup bra that I bring out for certain outfits. It started because I couldn't find nursing bras that fit and were comfortable and affordable. Being braless makes nursing an absolute breeze and it's so much more comfortable!


----------



## Magelet

I'm sort of bra free. I fluctuate. I don't like bras at all, and I know they're not good for me, but I still wear them occasionally. When my breasts are really sore (and any bouncing is painful), when I'm wearing a thin white shirt (I don't mind the shape of my nipples showing (DP does lol, but he'll get used to it), but I do mind the color showing, and I haven't got any white tanks atm.), or occasionally when I feel like that shape. (I really want to get a nice soft cup barely bra for the days when I want a bra, but I rarely want my padded underwire uncomfortable bra). I'm probably 75% bra free. can I still join? lol.

and my mom hates it when I go bra free as well.


----------



## village idiot

I have always had very small breasts. They got smaller and floppier as I had children and just from gravity too, I guess. lol

I can't remember ever having a comfortable bra. I have some sports bras but they ride up some.

I love being braless. My main concern is making other mamas uncomfortable. I don't pay any attention to men, probably because I don't think they are looking at me with two children trailing me everywhere. I just don't want the mamas getting embarrassed or something.

I went braless some this summer but will probably go braless most, if not all, of winter.


----------



## sweetpeppers

All I wear are tank tops with shelf bras. I wear one every day winter and summer and just add or subtract layers as necessary. I don't even wear sports bras anymore.


----------



## orangefoot

Me too! Me too! There used to be an Itty Bitty tribe but it got quiet and is now archived.

I am the proud owner of two fully functioning 36AAA breasts which have fed 4 children and I've never found a bra that is worth wearing when breastfeeding or not.

At my biggest and milk-full I am about an A cup: I got measured when I had my second babe and was told that I "should" have grown by 2 cup sizes. Uh - I already have lady!!

I have liked some crossover cotton tops for breastfeeding and some mini tanks like fondestbianca has but over the past couple of years I have been wearing what we call a vest (but I think you call an undershirt/tank?) or nothing at all. I don't like the feeling of being squeezed by elasticated stuff any more.

In the summer I sewed some loose tops to wear over t-shirts and vests if I was going somewhere where nipples







: might be frowned upon. My mum doesn't mention my bralessness at all so I have no problems there!

village idiot - braless in winter is easy! Just do it!


----------



## itsrtimedownhere

so far the only person to mention anything to be about my not wearing a bra was my drunk brother :eyeroll: he said something like "don't you even have a... restraining apparatus??" i said, "nah." haha


----------



## orangefoot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *itsrtimedownhere* 
so far the only person to mention anything to be about my not wearing a bra was my drunk brother :eyeroll: he said something like "don't you even have a... restraining apparatus??" i said, "nah." haha

Restraining apparatus?


----------



## ursusarctos

at restraining apparatus. That is exactly what bras are!
That reminds me of what my dear male friend (possibly even crunchier than me) said in response to DP teasing me about not wearing a bra: "I have no problem with ursusarctos not wearing one of those lymph-constricting vices of doom"! Yay for enlightened males!


----------



## jensumner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ursusarctos* 
I don't wear a bra. I find them uncomfortable, unneccessary and unhealthy. Anyone else?









yes i stopped a week ago. i even went as far as throwing them away!!! i am loving it so much now!! i will never go back. my concern is just making it not look obvious. im sorry but im not wearing a bra because society wants me to! its my body and my health! i am brafree and lovin' it


----------



## fresh_veggie

Can I join?









I'm in Utah, and it seems women/girls are supposed to fit into this perfect mold so that they can attract a good husband here. Perfect round, nipp-less breasts are a must!

Needless to say going braless is a good shallow or insecure person filter. My husband is hesitant to have me go braless all the time, as nipples freak people out here in Utah, but honestly most of the time he doesn't even notice (I'm 21 and mine aren't that big anyway - 34Bs) and I know he wants me to be healthy.

Hooray for tanks and layers! I usually wear two shirts at a time, or a tank, and a sports bra when working out because I'm not used to the rubbing which kind of stings when I bounce.

<3 glad to be here!


----------



## momma earthical

I've been bra free for a decade (except for a brief period during my pregnancy with dd when my nipples were too sensitive) I am mostly not self conscious about it but I have occasional moments because I am large breasted, but the discomfort I feel when I try to force myself and my girls into harness soon has me back into my loose tshirts. I like the idea of a tank underneath though - I might try that. The times I find it most difficult are when I'm helping at waterbirths and I end up wet........


----------



## clothdiaperingmom

I am bra free most of the time. I wear them more in the summer when its too hot to wear a sweatshirt (when going out in public).

Im very very well endowed and after bfing 4 girls, and more yrs of gravity they arent very perky anymore. As soon as I walk in the door, bra comes off and I never wear one at home. Also never bother to put one on when dh's friends come over. I do wear larger fitting clothes anyway.

Ive always hated wearing bras, and my mom always told me if I didnt, I would look like foreign women in National Geo where their breasts hang down to their belly buttons.
Funny though, my odd is almost 15 (shes as big as me) and wears a bra ALOT and hers already look like mine braless. So I guess it didnt matter if I wore one or not all these yrs.


----------



## ursusarctos

So cool that there are so many bra-free people around!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma earthical* 
II like the idea of a tank underneath though - I might try that. The times I find it most difficult are when I'm helping at waterbirths and I end up wet........

















I do find that a tank underneath provides almost total nipple coverage (unless it's really cold







) and some bounce control... for wet situations a dark tank would probably be great.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clothdiaperingmom* 
Ive always hated wearing bras, and my mom always told me if I didnt, I would look like foreign women in National Geo where their breasts hang down to their belly buttons.
Funny though, my odd is almost 15 (shes as big as me) and wears a bra ALOT and hers already look like mine braless. So I guess it didnt matter if I wore one or not all these yrs.

Yeah, I think it has very little to do with your bra wearing and more to do with your genes and/or how many babies you've nursed








I have to say I've definitely struggled a little bit with the pervasive ideas in our culture that a) not wearing bras will cause you to have long saggy breasts and that b) long saggy breasts are not sexually attractive (and therefore affect your attractiveness and worth as a person). I don't actually believe these things at all, but they are definitely unsaid and hovering in the background in our cultural environment and they affect me too.
First of all I reason with myself that bra wearing has little if anything to do with sagginess. Second, wearing my breasts with their natural, non-spherical, side-pointing shape (perfect for nursing babies!) has led me to a different sense of style and and different feeling about how I present myself as a person. I no longer wear tight or low-cut shirts - they aren't comfortable, and there's nothing to emphasize if my breasts aren't being shaped by a bra. Somehow for me the shaping and propping up of my breasts feels like it's *for a viewer*. When I leave them free, I don't feel like I am trying to show anything to anyone. I feel less self-conscious and therefore more confident, and therefore don't feel dumpy wearing comfortable, non-revealing clothes. I feel more graceful and less... sectioned off into parts? I feel like my attractiveness is more concentrated on my face and by connection my personhood. So all this leads to me feeling like when I nurse babies and get older and my breasts sag, I am going to be completely ok with it. Because my breast shape is no longer a huge component of my feeling of being an attractive human being. It's relaxing


----------



## itsrtimedownhere

i don't double up shirts. i don't care if people can see my nipples. everyone has them.

i'm also in az so wearing 2 shirts is nuts.


----------



## ursusarctos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *itsrtimedownhere* 
i don't double up shirts. i don't care if people can see my nipples. everyone has them.

i'm also in az so wearing 2 shirts is nuts.









Good for you! More people need to do that - then nipples might become normalized! If it got that hot here I would not wear an undershirt either (in fact I don't when I go back to CA in the summer and it drives my mom nuts







).
As a side note, I used to live in Tucson. In the summer there I think wearing any clothes at all is nuts







I remember we would literally just lay on the floor trying not to move all day (we only had a damp cooler) and then do stuff in the evening when it was slightly less like a furnace.


----------



## itsrtimedownhere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ursusarctos* 
In the summer there I think wearing any clothes at all is nuts







I remember we would literally just lay on the floor trying not to move all day (we only had a damp cooler) and then do stuff in the evening when it was slightly less like a furnace.

this was us last summer. ugh. only it's 10-15* hotter here. bleck. can't wait to move!


----------



## saoirse2007

I wish!!!!!
nursing and busting out of an H
if i don't wear a bra thes puppies stare down at the floor....and then proceed to cover it with milk....lol

i hate wearing my frikin bra....24/7


----------



## TinyFrog

Bra-free here too! I have been for about three years. In the beginning I wore a bra from time to time but that just exaggerated how uncomfortable they were and eventually I gave up entirely. I still have them, though I think they are actually too big for me.









Hi Orangefoot! I was in the former Itty Bitty Titty tribe too. Um, yeah, totally pointless for me to wear a bra.









I do wear camisoles, I find them comfy, and help keep my belly warm.


----------



## orangefoot

Hi to you too wateraddict!

I get chilly in the belly too and I love long underlayers for that. I think I need to keep my kidneys warm?????


----------



## amberc727

I'm mostly braless. I only put one on when I go out of the house, and since I am a SAHM, that's not that often. I have read the research and I'm interested in being bra free all the time, but I have very large breasts, 38H, I just don't know. I read that after a few weeks the ligaments will get stronger so they won't seem as droopy, but I guess I'm still skeptical. Anyone braless with my size breasts?


----------



## mystic~mama

FondestBianca, that is awesome! Very happy for you and glad you are feeling more love for yourself, you deserve it









I stopped wearing a bra 4 years ago and it took a little getting used to but I am so comfortable AND my breasts (nursed for 4 1/2 years) are perkier than when I stopped wearing bras...

I wear snug fitting cami's with the shelf removed...I don't like any elastic constricting me...

I'd like to have 1 bra I like for special occasions when it helps you fit into certain clothes better...


----------



## fresh_veggie

Based on all the info you read about going braless helping preventing cancer (and the fact I study life sciences at my university currently) going bra-free really helps me feel positive in that I'm doing something to prevent a disease in another way!! It's a good feeling.


----------



## mystic~mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fresh_veggie* 
Based on all the info you read about going braless helping preventing cancer (and the fact I study life sciences at my university currently) going bra-free really helps me feel positive in that I'm doing something to prevent a disease in another way!! It's a good feeling.

i agree with that...

cancer is soooo prevelent and there are so many factors we are exposed that are out of our hands and going *BRAFREE*.org is one of those empowering things WE DO have control of!


----------



## mystic~mama

interesting FAQ's!

_*"But women have worn bras forever...right?
*_

_"No. Women have been wearing bras only about 80 years._
_Flapper StyleThe bra was invented in the early 1920s, at the beginning of the "flapper" era. Those original bras were designed to flatten breasts, to enhance the tube-like "boy look" the flapper styles demanded"..._


----------



## purplemamaturtle5

Are there any women here who have really large breast and still go bra free? I would love to do it, but my breast are soooo large (i'm currently pregnant and am wearing a size DDD nursing bra right now!!) I read a little bit on www.brafree.org that going bra free while having large breasts can actually strengthen your breasts over a period of a few months and make them more "perky", but I feel like there would be no hope for me. I have worn a bra pretty much non-stop since I was 13 years old! (I had went from nothing to a C cup almost overnight







) Also, because they sag so much, the only time I feel comfy not wearing a bra is when I sleep. If I'm up and walking around without one...UGH!! Its soooo uncomfortable b/c I hate the way my boobs feel laying against my skin. Did any of you larger breasted women have any of these problems when you went bra free?? How did you overcome it? Thanks!!


----------



## itsrtimedownhere

the last bra i wore was a 38DD. that was 3 years ago and my boobs are bigger now.

the only time the skin rubbing bothers me is when i'm sweaty. when i'm at home, i just tuck my shirt under there. when i'm out... i just deal with it. *shrug*

you won't know if going bra-free will help you or not if you don't try!


----------



## purplemamaturtle5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *itsrtimedownhere* 

you won't know if going bra-free will help you or not if you don't try!

True, very true...


----------



## Blueone

I find this thread very interesting. I am an A cup and currently wear a B cup that I got when pregnant. I also mostly only wear camis with those shelf bras under my shirts. I've gone bra free a few times, but then I feel a bit self conscious. As it is, when we have guests staying overnight I make sure I wear a looser night shirt since I always go bra free when I have PJ's on.


----------



## karika

I do not wear a bra either. If you are a nursing mother, I feel your breasts should be within the smell radar of the child, and a bra would prevent that. I did wear on when I went to the grocery store without my baby, with padding, in case I leaked if a baby wailed near me. I have only left her twice to go to the grocery store, other than that I feel my breasts belong with the baby for her use.


----------



## orangefoot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueone* 
I find this thread very interesting. I am an A cup and currently wear a B cup that I got when pregnant. I also mostly only wear camis with those shelf bras under my shirts. I've gone bra free a few times, but then I feel a bit self conscious. As it is, when we have guests staying overnight I make sure I wear a looser night shirt since I always go bra free when I have PJ's on.

I think the self consciousness is a thing you can work on. I know I *think* that people notice that I'm not wearing a bra but in fact I think they don't actually care if I am or not.

You know when you see people and you notice whether they have their hair up or if they have a coat on or if they have a a spot on their chin, we see it and log it in our brain and then move on. Most of the time you don't see something and mull over it all day: our brains are too busy to do that!

In the summer I was braless under t-shirts and really noticed no difference in how people spoke to me. No-one stared at my chest or looked uncomfortable so I guess it really isn't a big deal at all.

Making changes always seems overt to the one making the changes but to others it isn't so much of a big deal. Breastfeeding whilst out and about seems a big deal the first time then you get used to doing it, disregard other people's so-called objections and life carries on.

I feel more self-conscious wearing lipstick and heels than I do going bra-less!!


----------



## Hesperia

I'm bra free!

I do wear a tank, sometimes a very loose shelf tank.
I used to panic over not having a bra on...but as an abuse victim I think this might have been a reasonable panic for my life circumstance









I even sent links to my mother-in-law about bra-free breast health. She replied back saying that she is slowly trying to make the shift and never wears one at home! Horray.

So much healthier for you, and feels so so much better.


----------



## kelsey1

I'm bra free! I never knew there were health risk to wearing bras, I just always hated wearing a bra and so one day I said, "screw it" and went without. When I first went bra free my nipples would be sore from my tee-shirt rubbing against them, so I just started putting bandaids or medical tape over my nipples. My hubby thinks not wearing a bra will make my boobs saggy, and honestly, I have no idea if that's true or not, but I just hate wearing bras. I've spent $50-100 on bras trying to find ones that wear comfortable and they never were after an hour or two. I wear a sports bra when I exercise but as soon as I'm done, off it goes! LOL


----------



## ursusarctos

kelsey1, not wearing a bra will not make your breasts saggy! Since I stopped 2 years ago my breasts have actually firmed up (DP noticed this before I did







). There's more info about the physiology involved on brafree.org.
So cool to see this thread grow!


----------



## itsrtimedownhere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
I feel more self-conscious wearing lipstick and heels than I do going bra-less!!

me too! i don't think twice about not wearing a bra but make-up? i feel like EVERYONE is staring at me.


----------



## Amatullah0

this is definitely something i'm interested in. However, my nursing breasts are so sensitive(and milky), and i have huge ones that touch my abdominal skin and get all sweaty, so i'm a little cautious.

A few Qs:

1.Ok, so going bra-free doesn't make them sag, and might actually make them perkier, right? so whats the deal with those women on nat'l geo? i mean, their breasts are so long they go to their waist, or naval or something. that freaks me out. why do they look like that? and does that mean, since we want a ton of kids that that is going to be my fate?

2. bra pads. i NEED to wear them. ever since i got pregnant with DS they have been sensitive to the point of pain if anything brushes up against them. iI would NEED to wear a cami with a shelf bra, at least for a while until(and if) my breasts ever get happy with that scenario. so, where do you get cami's in the winter?

3. what size cami? i have DDs that are full of milk. i can't seem to find anything(cami or bra) that my breasts don't fall out from the top(or side, in the case of a bra) of! i'm kinda plus sized if that matters, i wear a L or XL usually, but that size in camis allows my breasts to fall out.


----------



## heidirk

as far as the Nat'l Geographic women, in many of those cultures moms will actually pull on and roll their teen daughter's breasts, b/c if they look like they've nursed a few babes already, it makes them more desirable as mates.









IRL, you never know what's going to mke them saggy. Mine are saggy genetically.

At home I'm almost always bra free. Out and about- wintertime, many times, a long sweater covers up even my 36I's.

Summertime, I can't. It's soooo uncomfortable to have them rubbing my belly all the time. And I get skin issues underneath if it isn't kept dry under there.


----------



## sammysmammy

I've been bra free for about 3 yrs now. I'm typically a size 34/36B. I feel this was just a natural step in the progression my life has taken...I pay much less attention to my outward appearance than I did 15 yrs ago, and try to be healthier from the INSIDE out! My only problem with going bra free is (ahem) keeping my husband from bugging me all the time







I guess he feels like I'm leaving the girls loose for him..... NOT!


----------



## boigrrrlwonder

Can we talk about not wearing a bra right after a new baby? I never really wore a bra except for the first months of my baby's life. It was the only way I could find to use nursing pads so that I didn't leak through my shirt. The bras were uncomfortable, though. I would love a solution that didn't involve wearing a bra for when I have the new baby in several months.


----------



## ursusarctos

AmatullahO, I have never nursed before so can't really help with that, but as for finding camisoles, I would look in the underwear/pajama sections of pretty much any store, or try thrift stores as their selection is not so seasonal. Also, would a sports bra/soft bra with no underwire work to hold nipple pads in place?
I am also interested to hear what people say about nursing brafree for future reference! I am 36 D so mine will probably swell up pretty considerably too when the time comes...


----------



## heidirk

Many nursing camisoles are made to hold nursing pads in place.


----------



## itsrtimedownhere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amatullah0* 
3. what size cami? i have DDs that are full of milk. i can't seem to find anything(cami or bra) that my breasts don't fall out from the top(or side, in the case of a bra) of! i'm kinda plus sized if that matters, i wear a L or XL usually, but that size in camis allows my breasts to fall out.

i'm a milkie DD too.







i had one shirt that had a shelf bra in it that i would spill out of every time i bent over. it was so frustrating. i cut the bra out and haven't had a problem since. (that shirt also gave me a plugged duct!







)


----------



## itsrtimedownhere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
as far as the Nat'l Geographic women, in many of those cultures moms will actually pull on and roll their teen daughter's breasts, b/c if they look like they've nursed a few babes already, it makes them more desirable as mates.









wow, this is really interesting.

can you imagine that happening to you though? haha the though of my mom pulling on my boobs really weirds me out.


----------



## Amatullah0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *itsrtimedownhere* 
wow, this is really interesting.

can you imagine that happening to you though? haha the though of my mom pulling on my boobs really weirds me out.


yeah it is.

actually, the reason i like camis is for the shelf bra, to keep the skin from sticking to the botton of my breasts, and nursing pads can kinda stay in them. i'll try the thrift store... at least it'll be cheaper, if they don't fit right then its fine....


----------



## provocativa

I have enormous breasts, and agree that camis with shelf bras don't work. Nursing tanks work, but mine was as restrictive as a bra. If one could get one several sizes to big they might be an option. Not possible for me, since I was a 38 H last I measured, but they have shrunk considerably since my youngest is now 3.5. Anyway, sleep 'bras' are a good alternative. They don't really have much support to constrict lymph, but they don't fall off when you bend over. Mine was made by Kati Rose. Here's a link: http://www.nursingbrasdirect.com/shop/products/172 but mine looks looser than that- maybe I bought a size larger for comfort. It would also be easy to duplicate if you are handy with a sewing machine. Has http://www.decentexposures.com/ been mentioned? Un-Bras for those who hate bras, custom bras, and a righteous company. I can't afford them.


----------



## ursusarctos

Wow, those "unbras" look great!


----------



## fresh_veggie

Victoria's Secret is now offering a bra in their Lacie collection, called the "wireless bralette". Basically just soft stretchy lace! They're $18 each and come in small, medium, and large. Gorgeous colors with matching lacie panties! I love mine when I actually decide to put on a bra, haha.


----------



## provocativa

My mom gave me an undershirt that's more of a tank top with a shelf bra in it- the straps are wider than a regular tank top, and it's not ribbed. The girls stay in it better than in a cami. It probably came from Badmart, though. It also didn't work when we lived without a drier- it needed to shrink back up after wearing in order to contain my udder lovelies.


----------



## ~bookcase~

13+ years bra-free. HATE them. eugh. even those panel tops make me want to crawl out of my skin







i just bought a bra in a sale last week to see what it'd look like. and yep - they are definitely as bad as i remember


----------



## Magelet

Those unbras and the lacies might be great to have 1-2 on hand for the times when I wear something that really does need a bra. Which happens. I'm mostly good bra-free. (and I sure do not miss bras the least. I was just looking at the unbra's and thinking how much more comfy my boobs are free)


----------



## aussiemum

I've been bra free for 20 years, since I fled high school & went to uni. When i had nursing breasts, I used a bra but now I really don't need to (36B-ish). Sometimes if the dress calls for it I will bust out a brassiere but that's only about twice a year.

I like singlets & camisoles instead.


----------



## littlehawksmom

They don't even make bras for my AAAs. Well, maybe a 'training bra'.

I've never really worn one and probably never will.


----------



## zonapellucida

OMG LOL I'll join as I haven't worn a bra in a LONG time. Even this pg when I should be getting used to my nursing bra again I can't stand them.


----------



## orangefoot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlehawksmom* 
They don't even make bras for my AAAs. Well, maybe a 'training bra'.

I've never really worn one and probably never will.

I'm an AAA too - welcome









Today I am wearing a short sleeved t-shirt, a long sleeved t-shirt and a sweater: it is







here. I can't imagine tying myself up in a bra as well


----------



## hippieshelly

I stopped wearing a bra when I moved out of my parents' house, and really only waited that long because I know it would have lead to arguments when I lived at home. I've always found them both uncomfortable and unnecessary, and cannot fathom why so many women feel they can't live without them.

My daughter is turning 13 this week and a few months ago told me she wanted a bra. It caught me a little by surprise because she has never seen me wear one, and I have never encouraged her to do so. But she seems to be a little jealous that all her girlfriends are getting bras. I told her it was up to her, and we went shopping together.

I decided I would get myself sized and buy a bra too. I haven't own or worn a bra in over ten years and though maybe it would be good to have one just in case. I found out I am a 34C (I was a 34B last time I wore one) and bought a simple white cotton bra that seemed relatively comfortable in the store.

I tried wearing it for the rest of the day and had to take it off about an hour later. How do people wear those things? I'm bra free and proud!


----------



## ber

I stopped wearing a bra while in my last month of pregnancy with my baby who was born this past September.

I'm at least a 36/38 E/F and I'm starting to get used to how it looks. Right now, I'm nursing tons and just wear stretchy tanks.

I finally remembered to search this thread here because of the little FaceBook meme that's going around right now - women are posting just a color as their status update, and it's supposed to be the color of the bra that they're wearing. Some versions of the meme say that it's to raise breast cancer awareness. After reading this thread, I'm tempted to post a link that talks about how wearing bras can adversely affect a woman's health









I actually was surprised at how many of my FB friends admitted to being braless at the moment, and how much more comfy it was. I saw that sentiment echoed in the responses too. When I shared with these girl friends that I haven't worn a bra in months, they were jealous that I'm so "free." It's sort of nice being officially braless!


----------



## ber

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boigrrrlwonder* 
Can we talk about not wearing a bra right after a new baby? I never really wore a bra except for the first months of my baby's life. It was the only way I could find to use nursing pads so that I didn't leak through my shirt. The bras were uncomfortable, though. I would love a solution that didn't involve wearing a bra for when I have the new baby in several months.

I don't go out very much with a new baby, so your mileage may vary with this approach - I just make sure to have an extra receiving blanket and when I'm getting ready to nurse, I tuck it up under my shirt. When I switch sides with the baby, I switch the receiving blanket too. I haven't done this in public too much yet, but it's worked well so far. I've also been successful with tucking nursing pads into my stretchy tanks and then just making sure they're in the right place before the milk lets down.


----------



## ursusarctos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hippieshelly* 
I tried wearing it for the rest of the day and had to take it off about an hour later. How do people wear those things? I'm bra free and proud!









Once in a blue moon I put one on if a shirt requires it and I can never believe I used to wear them all day every day









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ber* 
I finally remembered to search this thread here because of the little FaceBook meme that's going around right now - women are posting just a color as their status update, and it's supposed to be the color of the bra that they're wearing. Some versions of the meme say that it's to raise breast cancer awareness. After reading this thread, I'm tempted to post a link that talks about how wearing bras can adversely affect a woman's health









Oh THAT'S what that's about







Now I know. Yeah, ironic isn't it - raise awareness about breast cancer with unhealthy bras


----------



## FarmerCathy

Bra-free for a few months before I got pregnant with my ds. I love it. I really loved it during my pregnancy with him and am enjoying it now with this pregnancy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boigrrrlwonder* 
Can we talk about not wearing a bra right after a new baby? I never really wore a bra except for the first months of my baby's life. It was the only way I could find to use nursing pads so that I didn't leak through my shirt. The bras were uncomfortable, though. I would love a solution that didn't involve wearing a bra for when I have the new baby in several months.

I'm hoping these new shirts I got will work. I'm going to try putting a piece of velcro in the shirt and on a nursing pad and see if that works. I really love these new shirts I got.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...pictureid=1137

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ber* 
I stopped wearing a bra while in my last month of pregnancy with my baby who was born this past September.

I'm at least a 36/38 E/F and I'm starting to get used to how it looks. Right now, I'm nursing tons and just wear stretchy tanks.

I finally remembered to search this thread here because of the little FaceBook meme that's going around right now - women are posting just a color as their status update, and it's supposed to be the color of the bra that they're wearing. Some versions of the meme say that it's to raise breast cancer awareness. After reading this thread, I'm tempted to post a link that talks about how wearing bras can adversely affect a woman's health









I actually was surprised at how many of my FB friends admitted to being braless at the moment, and how much more comfy it was. I saw that sentiment echoed in the responses too. When I shared with these girl friends that I haven't worn a bra in months, they were jealous that I'm so "free." It's sort of nice being officially braless!

I posted the brafree.org site on mine and posted something someone else did about how posting about breastfeeding your babies helping you lower your risk of breast cancer rather than the color of your bra. It started a whole cool convo on there.







Oh and someone started this group on there: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gi...2692222&ref=mf


----------



## yippiehippie

I, also don't do the bra thing-they are so uncomfortable! Plus, i've never needed it, i'm a AA and those sizes all come with lots of padding and try to push them together for cleavage







!
Express sells the best camis w/built in shelf bra-i swear by them! they are also long, i'm 27wks and xs can still fit over my belly!
I was not aware that they are bad for you--so they increase your risk of breast cancer or what? can someone clarify?
Also, what does everyone do about the leaky boob issue while nursing? And does anyone have a specific brand or store that they have found good nursing tanks at? i've looked around but am long waisted and they are all very short on me!


----------



## Magelet

IIRC the reason that bras increase your risk of breast cancer is because you have a lot of lymph glands in your breast tissue. Lymph glands are your body's system for removing toxins (not for processing or eliminating, but removing toxins from blood.) However, the lymph system is entirely passive: to move toxins along, it requires your skeletal muscles moving and your body moving (and in the case of breasts, all that natural jiggling around) to move the toxins. so if your breasts are held immobile all day, they are sitting in accumulating toxins, and then if you aren't active without a bra, they don't really get much jiggling around to move toxins out.


----------



## itsrtimedownhere

i posted about bra-free.org on facebook too. i actually got a PM from a girl from high school telling me that she works in a cancer center and that she was inspired to go bra-free more often after checking out the site.

it made me feel good.


----------



## lookatreestar

i love this tribe! im bra fee pretty much all of the time. anytime i wear one i get a sore rib cage. my mom and grandma are the same! love cami, and undershirts


----------



## robugmum

I've never really worn a bra at all. I have a few that I wear with certain _dressy_ outfits but that's only a couple of times a year and usually, my poor dh has to bring it home in his pocket because I can't stand it for more than and hour or two







. I can't even tolerate the "shelf" type camisoles.
eta - I'm a 36C - D btw


----------



## Mamacitac

Can I be in this tribe if I only wear a bra when I go out?








I feel SO constricted in mine, and that goes for socks too!!


----------



## itsrtimedownhere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamacitac* 
Can I be in this tribe if I only wear a bra when I go out?








I feel SO constricted in mine, and that goes for socks too!!

haha i don't wear socks either


----------



## fresh_veggie

DH was really iffy about the whole no bra thing at first - he would point out if I was a bit pokie... "You're nipples are showing!" and I'd say right back.."So are yours!" Then he'd laugh and see the logic. We are in a conservative area with people who are made to suppress their sexuality...but come on, female nipples aren't any more sexual than a males (and might I add neither are sexual at all...)

Now he's chill. He sees that I'm not any more saggy than I was a year ago. And he understands the correlation between bras and cancer and cysts. He's very loving and supportive of me, anyway, which is all the support I need!!









I'm so much more comfy all the time, too. Lol. I put on a push-up bra for new years when we were in Vegas on the strip - I knew I had it on the ENTIRE time and it was really bugging me. I can't believe I used to wear those! I showed DH the marks on my skin when I took it off, and he felt really bad for all woman-kind.


----------



## ReadingMama

I gave up underwire bras years ago. It was freeing--literally!







I still wear boob sling-type bras though. I'm a 42 E, and freestyling makes my nipples hurt when I walk a lot (like if I go braless to the grocery store or something). So I prefer a super stretchy sports bra. Nothing molded or anything. I hadn't heard about health issues related to bras until this thread. I'll have to read more about it.


----------



## Magelet

My DP doesn't like the nipple thing either. (I don't go for the color of my nipples showing, but shape, i couldn't care less)

He'll say something like "your nipples are showing". And I'll shrug, and he'll be like "but guys will notice!" and I'm like, I really don't care. I dress modestly, but if guys want to make my nipples a sexual thing in their heads, well, I don't really approve but goodness knows I'm not going to give myself breast cancer or be in pain to prevent it!


----------



## hippieshelly

My nipples definitely show sometimes, but they showed sometimes even when I wore bras. A hard nipple is going to be visible through a thin shirt no matter what.


----------



## FarmerCathy

I keep forgetting to post about these. I love them, but when I got pregnant my boobs got to big for them, but they are super comfy.

http://www.ttimeflatwear.com/


----------



## ursusarctos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
He'll say something like "your nipples are showing". And I'll shrug, and he'll be like "but guys will notice!" and I'm like, I really don't care. I dress modestly, but if guys want to make my nipples a sexual thing in their heads, well, I don't really approve but goodness knows I'm not going to give myself breast cancer or be in pain to prevent it!









I also dress more modestly now than I ever did before giving up bras. I don't think a little nipple shape under my loose, non-cleavage-revealing shirt qualifies as immodest at all! Unless you wear a burqa some randy male is always going to find something to fixate on, and at some point that just has to become his problem and not yours.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hippieshelly* 
A hard nipple is going to be visible through a thin shirt no matter what.

Yes! Unless I wore a padded bra my nipples would often show through anyway. In fact I notice that wearing a cami hides them better than an un-padded bra.


----------



## guestmama9971

-


----------



## ursusarctos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kmarie42* 
I get that she was trying to sell bras, but at the time I definitely felt kind of hurt. I didn't know about the benefits of going braless until I found this thread. Now I feel like calling her manager and telling him about her comment. Should I?

Grr, that would irk me too. But you know, it probably won't make any difference if you call her manager. Not only are they trying to sell bras (and therefore unlikely to admit any connection between breast problems and bras) but they probably wouldn't take you seriously anyway - since there's "no hard evidence" that wearing a bra directly causes breast cancer. Sort of like how there was "no hard evidence" for a connection between smoking and lung cancer for decades







Anyway, I personally wouldn't bother complaining in this case, though I would have been really annoyed too







At least you know she's wrong!


----------



## Magelet

For the past oh 6 months, some months worse than others, for like 5 days before my period, I've had really some breasts. This month, it was so bad that yesterday, I was wincing in pain as my breasts bounced as I walked slowly!! I decided today that that would not do, but obviously my only bra (a padded underwire, since used to be I only wore padded bras to deal with the nipple issue. funny that I went straight from only wearing padded bras to no bra with who cares if the nipple shows. but anyways) wasn't going to be bareable.

I decided to try wearing a leotard under my clothes (I love leotards, from having done ballet much of my life). They rather squish your boobs, but it is gentle lyrca squishing in, and no firm hold toxins in place or wire cutting into you. It helped SO much. My breasts are still very sore, but they weren't bouncing as I walked, so they didn't really hurt that much today. (they are mostly sore to contact, such as bouncing, or bumping, or DP forgetting they hurt and playing with them.







that's been happening a lot the pasdt few days







I like that he likes them and all but OUCH!! lol)

anyways, I've never liked sports bras because they squish too much and haven't had any in years anyways. I thought sharing it might help some other mamas if you have problems with sore breasts and bouncing, and have leotards around. (btw, it doesn't even have a build in "shelf bra" or anything, its just the natural light squishing that seemed to work). the squishing was slightly painful on my sore breasts for a few minutes (mostly the anything touching/squishing my nipples), but after a few minutes it was comfy, and that is so much better than bouncing extreme pain all day.


----------



## MarleneCPM

I'm 61, have 7 kids and 11 grands, haven't worn a bra since the '60's!
Its right up there with panyhose & neck ties as the stupidest pieces of clothing goes!


----------



## nabisco

I would love to avoid wearing a bra while nursing, but the breast my son is not on starts leaking... those of you who said you nurse without a bra, how do you handle this? I hate nursing pads but can't think of another way.


----------



## guestmama9971

=


----------



## itsrtimedownhere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kmarie42* 
lilypadz stay on all by themselves

you have to be careful with lilypads if you are prone to plugged ducts. trust me. ouch!


----------



## guestmama9971

-


----------



## KaylaBeanie

I'm semi-bra-free! A Facebook friend posted the link to the brafree site about 5 or 6 weeks ago, and I made a point to not wear a bra when I'm at home. Since I'm a student who doesn't work, I'm home most of the time







Today for example, I woke up at 10 am, put on a bra at about 2 when I changed for school, and took it off at 7:30 when I got home and changed into a sweatshirt. My goal is to get some of the non-wire soft bras, because when you're wearing a baggy shirt or flowy tank top, you can't see nipples anyhow. I doubt I'll ever be totally free, without even a camisole or soft bra, in public, but I really, really want to be underwire-free completely...I figure I'll keep one push up bra for special occasions. In just the last few weeks though, my breasts have gotten noticeably perkier!


----------



## Laur318

ive always been bra free at home, but i'm more of a nudist(!)
. i have no idea how someone would wear a bra under clothes at home, when only your family will see you. i bet ya ten bucks your family doesn't care about your nipples (well, unless youre my son, then you lunge at every chance!) haha.
if i wear a wireless bra i get a plugged duct t hat same day. i wear padded underwire vickies bras to go out in, i'm a fashion victim what do you want???
i have also weaned myself off of petroleum products and deodorant/antiperspirant and i am pretty darn proud.
but socks in the winter = LOVE


----------



## Laur318

i should also note that since my son is barely vaxed, i take a lot of precautions to get the germs off us when we come home. we changfe clothes and wash up right away so i shed my bra & nice (dirty) clothing for something comfy. right now, its sweats, socks, and no top/bra because the baby's asleep. is there a nudist tribe here (no flames please)?


----------



## orangefoot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nabisco* 
I would love to avoid wearing a bra while nursing, but the breast my son is not on starts leaking... those of you who said you nurse without a bra, how do you handle this? I hate nursing pads but can't think of another way.

Have you tried hand compression? If you press the heel of your hand against the nipple you aren't feeding from you can stop it leaking. You will feel a bit zingy when you let down but once the let down passes you should be able to let go and it won't leak.


----------



## starling&diesel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nabisco* 
I would love to avoid wearing a bra while nursing, but the breast my son is not on starts leaking... those of you who said you nurse without a bra, how do you handle this? I hate nursing pads but can't think of another way.

I wear a tank top with a lightweight shelf (Walmart $5.99) with a t-shirt over top. That way I can pull the t-shirt up and pull down the tank and, presto, instant nursing top! If you needed to, you could tuck a pad in there. How old is your little guy? If he's super new, your boobs might settle down.

I have never really worn bras, except for with my paramedic uniform, and even then, I wear a sports bra a size or two too big, so it's more a formality.


----------



## itsrtimedownhere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Laur318* 
is there a nudist tribe here (no flames please)?

start one! i'll join!


----------



## Laur318

i wonder how i'd do that?
let me take a look.

there is an actual nudist campgrounds/beach in my state (CT) that i've never visited. and a nude beach in RI. i bet there's lots of bra free mama's over there!


----------



## yippiehippie

Hi, I'm back! I was on here a while back and, since i forgot to sub, forgot all about it...glad to see everyone's still posting-this is such an excellent tribe!! So here's my question, sorry if it's been answered/talked about, I only went back one pg to read! I'm preggers w/my first and due in a couple weeks and scared to death that I won't be able to go anywhere bc leaky nipples and I refuse to buy a nursing bra (I haven't bought a bra in 10 yrs, why start now?!). I'm super small, even being preg i don't think i'm even a B and I get by w/camisoles from Express (love, love, love them).
I figure if i need pads for leaking, I'll need something to keep them in, so was thinking camisole nursing tops, any good recommendations? They all seem so short or over $40 for long ones! I've got to be missing something, right?
Does anyone use just normal camisol shelf bra tops and is that really annoying to pull the straps down while nursing? Help!!

BTW, love the nudist idea, me and dh are total nudists at home-so comfortable!


----------



## wholewheatchick

I haven't worn a real bra (and even then it was wireless) in about 3 months. LOVE it! In the winter I was wearing camis with built in bras (but old ones from Goodwill, so the elastic was kind of shot anyway







) but now it is much too warm to wear camis under shirts. Sometimes I just wear the cami plain because I get too hot in the summer here. I'm not ready to go completely bra free, but I did buy those little crop top bras (basically, it's just the built-in bra part of the cami, minus the cami) and I feel like that is a good compromise. When I first started wearing no real bra, I was really self-conscious about my nipples showing, but it's not such a big deal to me now.


----------



## svmaine

@Laur318, if you're thinking of Moonstone beach in RI, I believe that was closed years ago due to protecting the Piping Plovers. I have memories as a kid of walking down the beach a bit mortified because my not only was my mother in the buff but so was my grandfather







!! Yes, it's all in the family and I've somewhat kept up the traditions, just not out in public.

@yippiehippie, I'm super small as well and my first bra purchase in many years was when I was pregnant due to my nipples being so sensitive and aching boobs. I found some really comfortable nursing bras at the Mothering store for only $15, I wasn't willing to spend any more than that and they worked really well














!


----------



## Wow&Flutter

Glad to see there are so many braless mamas!







I'm a soon-to-be mom and have gone braless for the past 6 years. Well, there are certain instances when I will wear a bra-- like for formal events, I'm small so I don't always fill out the dresses. I also love wearing lingerie for DH-- but it doesn't stay on for long! I used to wear cami's beneath shirts to keep the nipple perkiness at a minimum, but since moving to Hawaii, well, layers just don't fly in Hawaii. I discovered these little silicone nipple covers called nippies and they work like a charm! No adhesive, they stick using body heat. Most of the time I don't wear them, but they're great if you're wearing semi-sheer or very light weight clothing.


----------



## fresh_veggie

Just wanted to say it's been about 8 months since I ditched the bras. I actually love the shape my breasts have taken on since then - I feel like I can really see a difference! (34-36Bs). DH no longer cares about my nipples showing (shape, not color because of a sheer shirt), because every time he pointed them out, I'd point his out. Lol.

Sometimes I'll weare a Lacie bra - but even those just bug the heck outta me...too many straps, buckles, harnesses, reins...

I'm happy to be bra-free! Especially as spring is coming to where I live, and one less layer when it's hot = love!


----------



## orangefoot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yippiehippie* 
I've got to be missing something, right?
Does anyone use just normal camisol shelf bra tops and is that really annoying to pull the straps down while nursing? Help!!

I go only to about an A cup chock full of milk then settle at about a AA for about 2 years then back to a AAA when not breastfeeding.

I bought two of these cotton and one in a microfibre. They aren't outrageously expensive and both kinds washed and wore really well. They are stretchy enough to just pull the front to one side without needing to slide the shoulder spaghetti strap off.


----------



## Magelet

oh man, I so hate bras. I put one on because I need the shape for the dress I wore tonight, and it was so uncomfy. I think when I have the money I should get something better for the rare occasions I wear one.


----------



## Laur318

so mamas, what do you do if your nursling is a little , ahem, *rude* about your lack of a bra? my son likes to agtampt to latch himself on. he will aggressively pull my shirt u p/down, take down my straps, grab or pinch my breasts all because he can see the nips ...not because he is hungry. it is making me want to wean NOW! help!


----------



## Laur318

Here it is: the nudist tribe!

please join me.
i'm all alone!

http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1216903


----------



## gagin37

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Laur318* 
so mamas, what do you do if your nursling is a little , ahem, *rude* about your lack of a bra? my son likes to agtampt to latch himself on. he will aggressively pull my shirt u p/down, take down my straps, grab or pinch my breasts all because he can see the nips ...not because he is hungry. it is making me want to wean NOW! help!

my ds is sorta the same way. he also just likes to see them and try to play. We have talks about only nursing with our mouth, and if it's a bad time I try to redirect him. I'm trying to set some boundaries with him without weaning, but it's been hard. He's really bad about wanting to nurse on me while I use the bathroom for some reason














Just one of the many joys of toddlerhood I guess.


----------



## shelsy

I stopped wearing a bra a few months into breastfeeding my daughter. I'll never go back! Although I'm not really comfortable with nothing either. I wear a nursing tank, and for nipple coverage I got some bra pads from Jo-Ann's that I just stick in there. I feel a lot more confident knowing I'll never have to worry about poking out, and it's waaay more comfortable than any bra!


----------



## nabisco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
Have you tried hand compression? If you press the heel of your hand against the nipple you aren't feeding from you can stop it leaking. You will feel a bit zingy when you let down but once the let down passes you should be able to let go and it won't leak.

thanks for the advice... I'm afraid I got plugged ducts from doing this though... not sure that pressing the nipple was the cause (I have read it could also be not drinking enough water and other stuff) but they plugged about a week after I started pressing... it was awful!

I am just posting as a warning in case others see this... also, when I initially posted my son was just a couple months old, now he's four months and my breasts have settled down, I rarely leak anymore, and if I do, it's just a tiny bit, so problem solved! thanks to all for responding!


----------



## provocativa

i just tried out a cami w/shelf that was way more restrictive than any bra i have, so choose those carefully. but then my bras are loose because i wore them when i was nursing 2. i may cut the bra part out of that cami. i love leotards too, but they are expensive around here.
i'm a bit ashamed to admit this here but even my radical feminist self is still self-conscious when braless in summer shirts. my girls are huge, and my waist is small so the breasts seem more out of proportion. i will be looking for those nippies, and hope they help the issue. i can wear formless shirts, but don't have too many and don't have any cash to buy new.


----------



## kittywitty

I think I'll be joining y'all.







I have gone bra-free on and off depending on the day all my life. I've never been particularly well endowed (34B/C) unless pregnant (36D/DD). I am more comfortable without a bra but get weird looks. After reading brafree I have decided to give it a try for a few months to see how it goes being bra-free all the time minus occasionally wearing a camisole with shelf tank top for anything where my constantly erect nipple might be disturbing to some (like my in-laws, lol). I have never been able to fit a bra properly-always in between sizes or they're just uncomfortable, so I'm going to try to do without after getting fed up! Nice to "meet" you all and know I'm not alone.


----------



## harrietsmama

hello! This thread has been quiet awhile, I wish I had found it when it was active! I have been going mostly bra free since the summer before last. I had a huge flare of cystic breast tissue, and my breasts swelled up and got all red. I've always had breast cysts and pain, but not like that!!! I also thought I had to wear armor to help out, especially since I am 32 FFF. No more!!! I have pain still but it's soooo much less!
I found the cami tanks to be ok, but I hate uniboob, and they actually make me sore sometimes. I found the micromesh American Apparel bras to be awesome! They are very comfy for days when I want to reduce jiggle, but there's no lift or pressure. It's a thin flimsy cover and super stretchy. They would work great for nursing.
Most days I just go without. I get lots of snarky looks








But yeah, I love how my breasts have rounded out, they don't look deflated anymore.


----------



## ~PurityLake~

I've been bra free since my oldest daughter was a few months old.


----------



## ishereal

I am bra free and have been for awhile! I am a "34B" last time I checked but I am convinced that my breast have shrunk after nursing my LO,lol.... It's funny the stares I get from women, as if seeing a nipple imprint is offensive *gee*


----------



## provocativa

i have recently lost a lot of weight, and been having to wear bras to apply for jobs, so i am interested to see if now that i can be bra free again that they will perk back up. fyi, plugged ducts and mastitis can be a wheat intolerance issue, as wheat elevates prolactin levels. after i went gluten-free i never had another plugged duct (and i had oversupply, even when tandem nursing). also, polycystic breasts can be iodine deficiency. many women paint their breasts with iodine (betadine solution, it's cheap) and take iodine or kelp supplements- you can check out www.iodine4health.com (.org?or .info?). i actually take a teaspoon of kelp powder a day to help my thyroid, and i megadosed selenium, that's how i lost so much weight. the iodine supps and kelp supps don't have near as much iodine as a tsp. of the powder.


----------



## FarmerCathy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *provocativa* 
i have recently lost a lot of weight, and been having to wear bras to apply for jobs, so i am interested to see if now that i can be bra free again that they will perk back up. fyi, plugged ducts and mastitis can be a wheat intolerance issue, as wheat elevates prolactin levels. after i went gluten-free i never had another plugged duct (and i had oversupply, even when tandem nursing). also, polycystic breasts can be iodine deficiency. many women paint their breasts with iodine (betadine solution, it's cheap) and take iodine or kelp supplements- you can check out www.iodine4health.com (.org?or .info?). i actually take a teaspoon of kelp powder a day to help my thyroid, and i megadosed selenium, that's how i lost so much weight. the iodine supps and kelp supps don't have near as much iodine as a tsp. of the powder.

Thanks for the info on iodine. I'm going to go check that out.


----------



## harrietsmama

Doh!!! ok, I'll go back to taking my iodine. My doc rx'd lugol's iodine, I'm not sure what the difference is, but she was specific about it.


----------



## aidenn

Big-ish brafree girl here at a 40DD. I wish I could do those camis with the shelf bras that the smaller chested girls can pull off, but the weight of my chest just pulls it down and makes it look more trashy.

I do the extra cami (no shelf bra) underneath most tank tops to just give my body some shape. Most of my ribbed tanks look all stretched out in odd directions if I don't wear a cami underneath. It's still 1000x cheaper and better feeling than my old pinching matronly looking bras.


----------



## StrongBeliever

Yay! So happy to find this tribe... I haven't read through the whole thing yet, but looking above and seeing talk about the Iodine and Booby connection is gonna have me going back and reading everything! I have had some really interesting boob action happening during my iodine supplementation.







I am happily bra-less as well! My main motivator was trying to reduce my risk of breast cancer(my auntie died of breast cancer that metastasized into her bones)... But there have been so many other benefits! Awesome tribe ladies!


----------



## provocativa

hey you should also look up the vitamin D3 breast cancer correlation. Deficiency = cancer = low survival rate. unfortunately, vegetarians are usually deficient because of inefficient D2 to D3 conversion. imo D2 is pretty useless. Re: Lugol's- some believe it's more absorbable. i did have good success with it, and def. some of the iodine in kelp is bound in the undigestible polysaccaride matrix.

i looked up those nippies, didn't see a great review, and was just wondering why one couldn't trim down a set of lilypads silicone nursing shields to function the same way? i never used lilypads, so idk if it would work. . . .


----------



## StrongBeliever

Yeah, hip to the D-deficiency and breast cancer connection. I think Vit. D-deficiency is implicated in lots of cancers, right? That being said, I am the whitest kind of white and I don't use sunscreen, and I am not vegetarian.







I try to get regular good sun exposure, as well as eat foods naturally high in D... I love my pastured pork lard.









I use Lugol's (J. Crow's brand dilution) for my Iodine. After, say, two or three months of stepping up to therapeutic dosage my breasts, which were at the time very soft and low i.e. well loved kid soothers, started to get noticeably firmer and rounder(seemed higher, fuller). Provacativa, you said something in another thread about high Vitamin C doses punching up collagen formation... Well I was taking really high doses of C to help me detox junk liberated from the iodine supplementation(halides, bromine). I'm wondering if the new, pumped up tissue growth in my breasts was from the Iodine or from the C? I know Iodine helps with cell death of damaged tissue and spurs growth of new cells(why its so good for wounds and scarring)... Maybe it helped wipe out the worn out tissue in my breasts and, along with the C, worked to build up new healthy tissue?

Anyway, I am pregnant now so had to back off the therapeutic Iodine, and hence stopped taking the high dose C(still doing daily maintenance Iodine). I can't tell if there has been any more change, because any more change can be attributed to milky-boobs. But I am excited to see how my breasts are after this babe is done breastfeeding... I have a hunch that they'll fare better than with my prior two children, before I found out about the iodine. And I'm excited to get back to detoxing. Only a couple years now. *haha*

On nipples... I don't really care most of the time if they show. Sometimes men will oogle and be rude, but I ignore that. Women usually just ignore my bralessness(maybe they wish they could be out of theirs?), which I don't mind.

I like to wear snug/form fitting/stretch fabrics... Like a PP said, the mild compression/squish makes them feel a little less wild and wavy and it tends to keep the worst of my nippage under control. I REALLY like cami type shirts with "tailored" cups... Not so much a shelf bra, but designed to cup the breast. The feel of my jahoobie meat resting on my chest skin bugs me when its hot, so having the bit of fabric that sits under the breast coupled with the very light shaping of certain cuts of shirt feels better for me. I also like halter tops for this reason... I think it is the built in line under the breast that defines the shirts I feel most comfortable going bra-less out and about in. Shelf-bras are okay sometimes, but I find the elastic being too restrictive or uncomfortable at times... I guess thats why I go for the boob cupping designs.







These often tend to be low/V cut... I suppose I don't mind letting em all hang out.


----------



## provocativa

yeah, i like the feel of a tight shirt, too. but with all the weight loss it doesn't look as great as it did a last year. and mine are so big that everyone stares (didn't stop me from wearing the tight shirts when i was 28 rather than 39, though). you can take paba (para amnio benzoic acid, maybe?) one of the b vitamins, to reduce sunburn- remember all the sunscreens used to have paba, but now they are paba-free b/c paba burns the eyes. there is paba in your b complex, but i find i need an extra supp of all the minor b's as per adele davis rec's. oh, and there is also coconut oil on the skin, it helps with sunburn. there is another sunburn nutrient i can't remember. i am very pale too, so i looked into those long ago. i really didn't sunburn the last couple years taking the paba in the summer, but i don't risk long exposures. and now i've hijacked the jahoobie! thread. . .


----------



## harrietsmama

Ok, sooooo glad I dug up this thread, I will be a good girl and take my Lugol's and my D3. I am deficient, my doc put me ona 50,000 IU once a week gel tab, thoughts? vs. the Carlson's drops?


----------



## meandk0610

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harrietsmama* 
Ok, sooooo glad I dug up this thread, I will be a good girl and take my Lugol's and my D3. I am deficient, my doc put me ona 50,000 IU once a week gel tab, thoughts? vs. the Carlson's drops?

that rx was probably d2, in which case it's pretty worthless. liquid or softgel capsules of d3 are absorbed pretty well.


----------



## shanetedissac

Bra free here. I go through phases where I try to make DH happy. He is in the mind set that it should be







I usually win out. I have yet found a comfortable one. Always avoided underwire. I like the tank with the built in


----------



## harrietsmama

Ack, so my breast went nuts this weekend. I have fibrocystic stuff, and especially where the wires used to sit. I have a spot that blew up to about the size of a duck egg on Sunday and a sore spot in my underarm. Going back to the radiologist on next Wednesday, please send me healing vibes.


----------



## meandk0610

sounds scary!


----------



## notamommayet

I'm so glad to have found this thread, and also glad that it seems to have been reactivated (somewhat)! I've always felt like I had "difficult" shaped boobs when it comes to bras...I have a really broad back and very "heavy" breast...there's not much at the top and then they're really dense towards the bottom. And I think they've "sagged" since the day I got them! (My mom's exactly the same way.) I'm also really sensitive to a lot of fabrics and I hate constrictive clothes, straps digging in, having to adjust straps all day long, etc. And back fat...the worst!! So I bought these http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/inti...+Crop+Tops.jsp a few months ago. I'm always bra-free at home, but I'm a 6th grade teacher, so I'm kind of self-conscious being "bra-free" around adolescents, if you know what I mean. (I'm a 42C.)
But these are so great. The x-large fits me very well. It has taken a lot of getting used to in terms of feeling "okay" with not wearing an underwire (I work with some catty women -- I've actually heard them talking about people whose boobs are down to their belly buttons) but I don't really care anymore. And...no more back fat! Which makes me feel so much less self-conscious that I don't care about my supposedly "down to my belly button" boobs. 
The only thing I find now (like most of you who have said that you dress more conservatively once you're bra-free) is finding shirts that aren't quite so form fitting but don't look sloppy for work. Anyone have any "favorite" shirts that "work for work" when you're bra-free? (And I don't have to be too dressed up...so I'm not talking about suits and button-downs.)


----------



## harrietsmama

I can't wear those but they look comfy. I've got the opposite of the broad back so they don't cover my breasts. I like the American Apparel crossover bras for jiggle control. Fortunately I don't have to dress up. If these aren't too casual, I really like to wear a lower cut V-neck top because I think it lengthens the necklines so it doesn't look like your breasts are so low.
Just for grins, here's some examples form Eddie Bauer that I saw in a catalog. Wish I could buy them!

http://www.eddiebauer.com/catalog/pr...e=EB&viewAll=y

http://www.eddiebauer.com/catalog/pr...e=EB&viewAll=y

Sorry for the long links, I don't know how to do the click on it thingy.


----------



## notamommayet

Thanks! Those are cute! I actually tend to wear a lot of v-necks and I never really thought about why they are so much more flattering but maybe that's the reason (because even when I wear a "real" bra the girls aren't very "high up"). I actually looked at the American Apparel bras because someone earlier on in this thread (maybe it was you?) recommended them. But the largest size they seem to come in is Large, which, according to their size chart, is 36-38, so I think it would be too tight on me. I'm also worried about the thin straps digging in from the weight of my breasts.

I've gotten a lot of cute v-neck tops from Old Navy...but sometimes their stuff is so thin and I feel self-conscious without a "real" bra. Which is so stupid, really, because you can almost always see "real" bra lines through people's shirts. Really, when you think about it, it's so odd...it's considered "okay" to see bra lines and boobs pushed up to there from push-ups but not slightly jiggly breasts. Sigh.


----------



## harrietsmama

I find the American Apparel bras to be really stretchy, but I guess since I wear a large rather comfortably, it's possible they would be really tight on you since you have to get them over your head and I do struggle with that.


----------



## Silverbird

Hi Bra free for a while here!

I don't like having my nipples show so I've come up with a solution I love. I wear a chami (I've chopped it off so it doesn't get too hot) with a double bit over the boobs (is this what is ment by shelf?) and I tuck the padding from a old bikini top inside. Comfy and no nipples show (worn for job interviews and all).

I'm glad to read about so many bra free pregant and breast feeding mamas! One book I have keeps saying how a well fitting bra is essetial for both. I hope not!


----------



## Silverbird

Quote:


Originally Posted by *provocativa* 
vegetarians are usually deficient because of inefficient D2 to D3 conversion .

Are you sure about this? vit D is from sunlight which is animal free! what study did you get this from?


----------



## accountclosed3

bra free for about three months now. I would usually go in phases where i would be bra-free for a number of days, and then go back to wearing one. but, i literally lost my bras (no clue where they are, and that is weird because i own so little currently). so, instead of replacing them, i'm just wearing my tanks (with shelf bras) under my shirts. it's very comfortable, and after my first period without it, i felt great. they look good too, and DH is quite happy about it too.

so, it's working out nicely.


----------



## chanibell

I have not worn one consistently since I had a mascetomy at 21. I like camis; and they are comfy ( oh I forgot to mention I got reconstructive surgery and now my boobies are perky)


----------



## OHmidwife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongBeliever*
> 
> I REALLY like cami type shirts with "tailored" cups... Not so much a shelf bra, but designed to cup the breast.


This is exactly what I'm looking for! Can someone recommend a brand or give me a link? I HATE wearing bras. I bought two of these form-fitting camis about 10 years ago but they are pretty threadbare now and I need new ones. Unfortunately I cut the tags out because they were scratchy, so I don't know what brand they were. I got them at a big department store, like Kaufmann's or Macy's or Dillard's or something. They do not have a shelf- I hate shelf camis too! Can anyone help?

Thanks!


----------



## meandk0610

anyone have any links to organic shelf-bra tanks or molded camis? if you know of ones that are made in the USA, it's a plus! tia!


----------



## anechka

Great thread!

I have been bra-free before I moved to the US nine years ago, and immediately number of people here, including my American husband told me that I MUST wear a bra because my nipples stick out. I have 34A but my nipples are longish, so yes, they are quite visible but I never cared about that and no one else cared either. I am from Russia and the guys there could care less about the breasts (well, at least those I have met) but the all have leg fetish. They absolutely love looking at girls' legs, and if you have long, slender and straight legs (which is my case), expect to be the center of male attention anywhere you go. And here it is all about breast which very much bothers me. I mean, I never wore bras, I find them very uncomfortable and now I must wear them. My boobs get sore no matter what brand I try. I only wear them for work, and I am bra-free at home.

I need to find a substitute that I can wear. Shelf camis are not an answer as they cut under my breasts and it hurts. Sports bra also cut under my breasts and I do not wear those as well. Perjaps, I should go with few sizes larger. I also have ezcema on my chest and sports bra lead to flare ups because they are nylon and cover a lot. Any advice would be appreciated.

Oh, and after my pregnancy, my breasts went to their normal size and look as good as ever. It just the nipples that are sticking out and are very visible even if I wear thick sweater.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

I have been 99% bra free now for 6 years or so. I do occasionally wear one to church depending on the style dress or top I am wearing. I wear either a tank with built in shelf bra or for every day I wear a man's ribbed t under a button down shirt.

I truly believe bra's are unhealthy and cause problems. After all for thousands of years woman went without them and did just fine and in many cultures still do so.


----------



## tsfairy

I've been officially bra-free for about 2 months now. For years I had the hardest time finding bras that fit, and I abandoned underwires when I got to a D-cup. After DS1 was born, I wore the motherhood sleep bra 24/7 for the next 2 years (I rotated 2 of them - they were really threadbare when I was finished!) Then I switched to nursing tanks or Bravado bras. A few months ago I started having pain in one breast. I was in a lot of pain, and was ready to go see a breast surgeon to rule out anything serious but decided to stop wearing a bra for a few days after coming across some info online about the link between bras and breast pain. Sure enough, after just a day or so the pain lessened, and after a week it was gone.

If I'm wearing a thinner shirt or something that's a little see-thru I wear a plain cami with no shelf or molding. Otherwise I don't bother. My boobs have actually gotten a little perkier since I stopped wearing a bra. I was petrified that everyone would be staring at me since I'm a saggy DD, but nobody seems to notice.

This afternoon I grabbed one of my old nursing tanks to wear under a sort of sheer t-shirt because it was a good color match. I put it on and literally within 5 minutes was in pain. Needless to say I wore my cami happily instead.


----------



## minkajane

I've been mostly bra-free for about five years now. I'm usually a 36B, but I'm up to 38C now at 21 weeks pregnant, so they're going to end up bigger than I've ever had before, so we'll see how things go. I usually wear one to work, mainly because it's pretty obvious when I don't. My nipples are pierced and you can see the shape of the jewelry. I'll be taking them out soon to nurse and I'm going to give the LilyPadz a shot. I love the days when I can just wear a cami and no bra. I love the Motherhood sleep bras if I have to wear something, but they come up really high with my smallish breasts and show over the neckline of most of my shirts. The bras I do wear don't have underwire. When I stopped wearing a bra regularly and wore an underwire again, I realized how insanely uncomfortable those things are. Why would anyone torture themselves with a huge piece of metal under their breasts?

Outside of work, I only wear a bra when I'm wearing something sheer. My nipples are visible in a lot of my shirts (especially with the piercings) but I just don't care. I have nipples, you have nipples, we all have nipples. So why are women expected to keep theirs hidden like they don't exist? The whole breast can be exposed, but it's ok as long as you can't see the nipple. Makes NO sense!

I actually wrote a post a few weeks ago on my blog about this very subject. It's here if anyone's interested.


----------



## orangefoot

I'm still cosy and bra free in my cami here in the freezing cold winter. Can you believe that we have had -17C here in the UK? It's unheard of!

Not much else new here but I thought I'd share this. I have been married to my dh for nearly 9 years and not worn a bra for all of that time. Out of the blue the other day he said to me "I never thought I'd end up with a girl who didn't wear a bra" He had just come home from work and hugged me as he does every day and when I asked him if that bothered him he said of course it didn't but he'd realised he can hug me and run his hands up and down my back without hitting any hardware which is nice.

He never thought he'd raise a child without ever having put a nappy on her bottom or co-sleep or be a babywearing dad so it's another thing to add to his list of non-mainstream marvels!


----------



## PreggieUBA2C

Also freedom-boobed here! I stopped wearing one in 1998, started again for a while when pg with ds4, and have worn camis since. I get very cold if I don't wear a cami, especially because they keep me covered up while I nurse. 

I was a 36DD when I wore a bra, and being on my fifth nursling, my breasts are healthy, firmer and perkier than ever before! I'm also much, much smaller than when I wore bras. I stopped wearing a bra when I developed breast-concentrated cancer. So, I quit the bra, th solvent-based art supplies, isopropyl alcohol, processed and/or packaged food, all "beauty" products, and in four months with lots of sleep and fresh air, my free breasts were tumour-free, and I have had no further incidence.

Recently, a friend asked me about giving my girl-child her first bra, and I said, "What are you, crazy??!!! Why would I ever do that?" Then there was a long, weird, stunned silence, so I added, "Well if she wants one, I'll get one for her, but you'll never hear me encouraging anyone to wear a harness." Then with incredulity, "But you, wear one; why wouldn't you let her, too?" My surprised response was, "I don't wear a bra. I haven't for 13 years minus a few months." Then it occurred to me that in all of the time we've spent together, they had no idea that my boobs have been free! They've not noticed or deliberately observed my breasts; how awesome is that?!


----------



## greenacresmama

Preggie, That is beautiful! I wasn't so lucky , but pregnant with Athena and had a really fast growing tumor in my thyroid. There was a lot of outside pressure too. I have been bra-free for a little while now. I got Rolfed and started to notice the disc in my back being bad - right where my bra line was too. I am working on letting go, it is happening fast. Sometimes I wear them just to unhook it mid morning and be in public.. I am a 32B.. I really don't see the point anymore. DH loves my new boobs. I love not wearing one now and it is growing into public days fast. I love this new mindset.... (just like above poster preggie) reinvented my life and these very beautiful days keep happening. If anyone does notice.. I think it is a turn on . And I think that our very beautiful connection with each other (you mamas) is kind of an in.. Very happy.


----------



## FarmerCathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orangefoot*
> 
> I'm still cosy and bra free in my cami here in the freezing cold winter. Can you believe that we have had -17C here in the UK? It's unheard of!
> 
> Not much else new here but I thought I'd share this. I have been married to my dh for nearly 9 years and not worn a bra for all of that time. Out of the blue the other day he said to me "I never thought I'd end up with a girl who didn't wear a bra" He had just come home from work and hugged me as he does every day and when I asked him if that bothered him he said of course it didn't but he'd realised he can hug me and run his hands up and down my back without hitting any hardware which is nice.
> 
> He never thought he'd raise a child without ever having put a nappy on her bottom or co-sleep or be a babywearing dad so it's another thing to add to his list of non-mainstream marvels!


I think that's what my hubby and anyone else that rubs my back likes. No straps. I love being bra free. I'm trying to figure out how to make my own TTime Flatwear shirt while I'm pregnant. I think I'm feeling more conservative now that I'm going to church on a regular basis. I just want some nipple coverage because they are hard all.the.time. I would only do it for church. I agree I think its a big turn on and I like that factor, esp. when its warm and sunny outside and just wearing a tanktop feels so good.







I've been bra free now going on 6 years. I







it.


----------



## rcr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meandk0610*
> 
> anyone have any links to organic shelf-bra tanks or molded camis? if you know of ones that are made in the USA, it's a plus! tia!


I have been lurking on your thread for a month or so. I hate bras. I often get to work and close my door and take it off (I am a professor), but I find it very uncomfortable to be teaching class in no bra (well, I have never had the nerve to do it, so I don't really know if it is uncomfortable, but I am afraid to try). I look at myself in the mirror with a bra, and then without one, and I can totally tell the difference.

I would love to have some suggestions on a shelf-tank or another alternative to a bra (camis sound wonderful, but I am not really there yet). Does anybody use a shelf-bra that is not cotton - like made of microfiber, or very thin cotton (I mean, not the cheapie old navy kind that is meant to be worn with nothing over it)?


----------



## ursusarctos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beth3199*
> 
> I think I'm going to open a taboo can of worms here! I'm a mom of three wonderful girls 10, 14 anfd 15, and I absolutely hate bras and haven't worn one in a long time. I never hid that fact from my girls either, and told them that bras are unnecessary and often unhealthy. I also told them that they are free to own them and wear them as much as they like, or not at all. I taught them that ther isn't anything at all wrong or dirty about breasts OR nipples- we all have them, and never feel that they have to be hidden. I see so may posts here from women that have discovered being bra free, and certainloy a great many of us have daughters. Why in the world don't we be honest with them and let them make their own decisions about bras? Hardly any teen needs one, and if other comment or are rude, that's the other person's problem. Stand tall and proud! We really have nothing to hide... why not be ourselves? If our girls would like one, then provide one or a few, but never make them wear them. If we hate them, why do we think our girls wouldn't? I would love to hear from other likeminded moms.










I plan to tell my daughters the same if I have them. I will not prevent them from having bras if they want them, and I might even offer to buy them when I see they are getting breasts, but I will also be clear that they are not necessary and very likely unhealthy.


----------



## goinggreengirl

I remember there being another thread but can't find it. I'll join! I've been bra free about 10 months. I just couldn't find a comfortable nursing bra big enough so I just layer a tank with another shirt while I'm out. I actually just altered some tanks so I have some material between the underside of my breasts and torso. I cut them and added soft elastic so there is no pressure but they stay in place. I guess you could say they are like a really comfy shelf bra!

I really prefer bra free. I am trying to not care if my nipples show but it is hard when that idea of hiding them has been ingrained for so long.


----------



## greenacresmama

I found an old stash of cami lingerie from my honeymoon. I bought them from Banana Republic and almost wish I had the guts to post a picture. It is soooo pretty. It is very tight putting on, but once on and unraveled from the putting on, it is comfy, It actually holds in place perfectly, but way, way different than a bra feeling. I think there is something to this cami thing after all. It is soooo pretty. Silk around the edges and layers of lace and little bows on the straps


----------



## treeoflife3

Can I join the tribe as a supporter who still wears bras?

I am a 38F(DDD) and I find that not wearing a bra is more uncomfortable than wearing one (although I find bras uncomfortable.) I need the support bras give because it helps me with my posture and keeps them from swinging all over the place and annoying me. I can't stand it though and have dreamed of being bra free for years now. It is just so obvious if I don't wear them, both to myself and to anyone else because of how they hang and where on my chest they hang. Clothes fit worse without a bra since the awkward hang pulls at them funny and I already have a hard enough time fitting clothes to my big boobs! 20-30 pounds ago pre breastfeeding, my breasts were only D's and I was having the same problem although not quite as bad. By the time I was 11, I was a C and I've dreamed of being an A or B cup ever since haha. I need to lose at least 70 pounds and I'm really hoping that helps get my boobs smaller so they can stop hanging so funny so I can be bra free. I dream of breast reductions currently...


----------



## FarmerCathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcr*
> 
> I have been lurking on your thread for a month or so. I hate bras. I often get to work and close my door and take it off (I am a professor), but I find it very uncomfortable to be teaching class in no bra (well, I have never had the nerve to do it, so I don't really know if it is uncomfortable, but I am afraid to try). I look at myself in the mirror with a bra, and then without one, and I can totally tell the difference.
> 
> I would love to have some suggestions on a shelf-tank or another alternative to a bra (camis sound wonderful, but I am not really there yet). Does anybody use a shelf-bra that is not cotton - like made of microfiber, or very thin cotton (I mean, not the cheapie old navy kind that is meant to be worn with nothing over it)?


It does take about 3 months going bra free for your ligaments to strengthen again and people may not notice as much after that time period. Do you have summers off? Maybe you could do it then and try going bra free when your new classes start or do it during the winter when you can have multiple layers.


----------



## Snowflake777

Loving this thread!

I'm not exactly bra-free, but I hate the things! I take them off the moment I get home, and I've experimented with going bra-less in public when I couldn't take the discomfort anymore. I actually get back problems from wearing them. I've tried getting them properly fitted but they're still uncomfortable.

I'm a D-cup (and much bigger when BFing!) so it's hard to go without unless I want to attract sideways glances. Reading this thread has inspired me to look into getting some tanks tops with the built in sports bra. Maybe those will do the trick.


----------



## rcr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerCathy*
> 
> It does take about 3 months going bra free for your ligaments to strengthen again and people may not notice as much after that time period. Do you have summers off? Maybe you could do it then and try going bra free when your new classes start or do it during the winter when you can have multiple layers.


That's a great suggestion. I do have summers off. I stopped shampooing my hair two summers ago, and the greasy hair stage was in the summer so it was no big deal.

I picked up some shelf bra camis at target this morning to wear in the meantime.


----------



## orangefoot

The other week we ended up taking about bras and bra-free-ness at a home education group I go to and one mama there said that I'd feel differenlty about bras if I had something to put in one! I'm a 34AAA so that is fair enough but I put it to her that if I thought that having breasts that looked like they 'should' was important I'd be wearing a padded bra, not no bra. Silence followed!

Anyhow, the following week another mama in the group told me that she had thought of our conversation and left the house that morning without a bra on and she felt great! She has a much larger bust than I do and when she asked if anyone noticed anything different about her no-one guessed that she was bra free under her sweater. She now says that she is going to wear her bra less and less as she was pleased not to find deep angry lines on her body when he got undressed that night.

So it seems I have made a convert!


----------



## les_oiseau

subbing.... I have wanted to go bra free for a long time but have never been comfortable for more than a day or so without.... excited to read through this thread!


----------



## EchoSoul

Here, here! I started going bra-free on my fiance's suggestion. I read that reduced air flow across your breasts may be a cause for breast cancer; and since it runs in my family..I went forth and did it on my fiance's support. It was tough at first, I was very uncomfortable. But now I love it, and while a sports bra feels really good every now and again, and very useful when I'm out and about to reduce how much I leak breastmilk, I honestly think experiencing no pain during breastfeeding is because I've been bra-free for so long. My nipples have been de-sensitized from constantly sliding across my shirts.


----------



## Grandm0ther

I am a grandmother, age 57 and a 42 D, now a 42 DDD. After having so many friends go through breast cancer, I began doing research to see what I could do to NOT join them. That is when I came across the information that wearing a bra has no purpose, only a society expecting act. I began going without at home, and loved LOVED the feel....and, my breasts got bigger, just as my research had stated! Wearing a jacket during cold weather, I got brave and finally went bra free in public. To my amazement, no one looks or cares! I have tried the tank tops with the shelf, but being so large, that really didn't work....I am now looking for a sleep or leisure bra to wear when I have to wear one. I love going without, see the health benefits, and am trying to spread the word to my generation! Hurrah for the bra free ladies that have joined the tribe! Please spread the word, maybe THIS is the way that breast cancer will be finally cured!!!!


----------



## Magelet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EchoSoul*
> 
> My nipples have been de-sensitized from constantly sliding across my shirts.


hmmmm.... maybe that's why my nipples are less sensitive than they used to be. perhaps a plus for breastfeeding, but not for adult breast use.









ETA: I'm not quite sure that's how I meant to phrase it, not sure it sounds quite right, but you know what I mean right?


----------



## orangefoot

IME that hasn't been the case. My nipples haven't been a problem when breastfeeding any of my four children but I think that breastfeeding has made my nipples more sensitive in a more personal way,


----------



## incorrigible

I'm about 38-40DD right now, and have been mostly bra free from the get go. They always annoyed me. I didn't get my first one till my best friend's mom took me to get one because she wasn't comfortable with her son hanging around with a girl that didn't wear a bra. =/ I was a C cup by then. lol I do need to wear a bra if I'm going to participate in something really active...rock climbing, running, etc. They cause pain and get in the way do to their size, otherwise...and I'll wear one on the rare occasion I need to dress to impress. I guess I consider them either sports gear or formal attire. =D

As for the nipples, mine are incredibly sensitive. Nothing has made any noticeable impact on them. I've nursed 2 babies, and gone through bra-dependent phases through the years, but my nipples are still the same. I don't find bras to protect them from anything more than a t-shirt does though.

I did buy my daughter a training bra. She's got nothing to support, but is having nipple sensitivity sometimes now that she's easing into puberty. The thick sports bra type things are really uncomfortable on her, but the thin training bras are perfect for her right now. She only seems to wear them for a few days per month. She hasn't started her period yet, but I imagine the timing will match up when she does.


----------



## Magelet

I don't really find that a bra helps at ALL for active stuff, but what I like is a leotard (then again, I grew up in them, so they're super comfy to me). Wishing I had money for a nice non-underwire comfy bra for those few times I really want it, but I think if it mattered enough, I could probably find the money, and it's just not a priority for me.


----------



## incorrigible

oh ya, a leotard is really uncomfortable and confining for me. I don't even like regular women's swim suits! lol (Dd and I both wear board shorts and rash guards to swim. SOoooo much more comfy than regular swim suits!) I don't do underwires either though. I use sports bras for active things, and have one regular bra I removed the underwire from for "formal" wear. =D


----------



## cottonwood

I despise bras! I've never had one fit correctly (I have a very broad ribcage and slope-y shoulders, plus two different cup sizes) and since my first pregnancy (15 years ago) the constriction hurts. I stopped wearing a bra when I figured out that it was causing thrush. Got rid of the bras, voila, no more problems. For a while I wore bra-shelf camis, but the elastic makes my skin itch so I finally gave up on that and now just wear tanks under loose shirts.


----------



## mamayogibear

Hey, I used to go bra free but haven't been able to pull it off lately... I'm nursing my baby and have major leakage like all the time. He is nine months old and I have to wear lots of pressure and wool pads to keep from leaking through my clothes. I don't know how to have pressure there aside from wearing a bra as any cami that is tight enough just isn't comfortable. Any suggestions?


----------



## minkajane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamayogibear*
> 
> Hey, I used to go bra free but haven't been able to pull it off lately... I'm nursing my baby and have major leakage like all the time. He is nine months old and I have to wear lots of pressure and wool pads to keep from leaking through my clothes. I don't know how to have pressure there aside from wearing a bra as any cami that is tight enough just isn't comfortable. Any suggestions?


Lily Padz! They're silicone cups that are tacky on one side and they stick right onto your breast. They put just enough pressure to keep you from leaking. Trust me, they rock. I'm using them right now myself.


----------



## mamayogibear

do they come in natural tree rubber or only silicone?


----------



## goinggreengirl

Just wanted to share here. I bought some light sports bras- think soft elastic, one layer of material. Apparently I didn't get them loose enough. I wore it for about an hour before my chest started to hurt and I was having a hard time breathing. I took it off and within 20 minutes my breathing was fine and my chest didn't hurt anymore! Guess if I try those again I should go up about 2 or 3 sizes!


----------



## betbet

For the breastfeeding person that was complaining about leaking, there is a way to prevent that i learnt from my friend. As soon as you feel that milk is coming down and you will leak, press on your nipples until the feeling is over. I am breastfeeding my youngest now (1 mth old) and haven`t worn any nursing pads so far. Sometimes I feel the milk coming when i am in public so I cross my arms and put pressure on the nipples (less obvious than pressing on them with index finger. It takes less than half a minute i think and it prevents leaking.


----------



## StudyingStones

This thread is really interesting! I didn't read it all cause it's really long, but wondered if there are other ladies on this tribe that are large breasted.

I'm a 38DD, and I can't picture not wearing a bra during my day job (I'm an admin assistant at a hospital), but I try to be bra free whenever I'm home.

Any other large breasted ladies out there that are totally bra free? Any tips for making it work for you? I love beig bra free, I'd love to make it work for me all the time!


----------



## mammal_mama

I'm a 42H who works from home, and I love going bra-free around the house. Now that I've learned about the cancer link, I'm going to go bra-free all the time at home and try to work up my courage to going bra-free out in public, too.

I'm also going to share this informationn with my daughters. My 12yo began menstruating seven months ago and her breasts are growing. She had a couple of bras that she wore occasionally several months ago, but she has outgrown them and hasn't said anything about getting new ones. I'm going to encourage her to just go bra-free for as long as she feels comfortable doing so, and if she does at some point feel a need to wear one out in public, to get in the habit of pulling it off the minute she walks in the door.

I actually hope that both of them will spend their lives bra-free.

I'm so glad I saw this thread and learned how our bras are killing us!


----------



## Sieren

I have been going bra-free for about a year now, and I love it! I don't even know what size I am anymore (in the last year I've gained about 40 much-needed pounds--not all fat, but the fat I did gain seems to have gone to my butt and boobs LOL) but I used to be a 36C-34D. So maybe a 36D now?

But, I love not wearing a bra!!! SO much more comfortable--I've always HATED bras!--and my breasts actually are shaped better and are more perky now than they were when I did wear a bra. I think I read somewhere that when you wear a bra, the ligaments that hold up your breast tissue aren't really getting used much so they tend to atrophy, which will make your breasts look more saggy when they don't have a bra to hold them up. When you don't wear a bra, they actually have something to hold up, so they stay more strong. Also, I'm guessing better blood and lymph circulation has a part in that too. Plus, the health benefits!

At work, I wear a tank top/camisole under my scrubs (I'm a nurse), but otherwise I typically just wear whatever--shirts, tank tops etc with nothing underneath. If something is really loose, or just doesn't look right, I'll wear a thin tank top underneath. But typically I don't worry too much, even when you can tell I'm not wearing a bra. I mean, really! Since when were breasts expected to be these smooth, nipple-less things?? That don't move?? haha! ;-)

It took me a little while to feel totally comfortable going around in public bra-less, but now I'm completely used to it. I'm sure people stare sometimes...especially in a small city in the midwest!!...but it doesn't really make me uncomfortable anymore. I just hope that someone who notices might be inspired to try going bra-free themselves!


----------

